# eye colors



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hi everyone~

heh heh.. I just noticed something about Sophie last night.. hit me all of a sudden while I was pulling an all nighter (which usually happens for me at those times). 

I noticed her eyes were shining a bright red. Then I realized how they were BLUE when she was young as in this picture:









and this:











then the funny thing is they turned GREEN when she got older:










and finally now they are RED.. 
or ORANGE or YELLOW under certain lights but never blue or green anymore:


























weird huh???  *


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think it's just the angle in which the flash catches her eye. massimo's eyes have different color flair at different angles.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, that last pic on photobucket is sooo cute - no matter WHAT color her eyes are!


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

*



i think it's just the angle in which the flash catches her eye. massimo's eyes have different color flair at different angles.








Click to expand...

*oh no.....
even when she looked up at us it is that color.. 
and when she was young I noticed it was blue and thought.. "hm blue.. maybe I should name her something with a blue color.."

I promise!! hehehe

please try to remember.. it can't just be me.. her eyes are NEVER blue now on film nor in person..
it's getting me thinkin' and googlin'









Just passin on my curiosity


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she sure is a doll! i was going to say that in my first reply to you.... got caught up watching a movie. 

anyway, here are the many different colors of reflections on massimo's eyes:
bright green:








blue:
















greenish yellow:








and my personal favorite, one gold one red:


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

> she sure is a doll! i was going to say that in my first reply to you.... got caught up watching a movie.
> 
> anyway, here are the many different colors of reflections on massimo's eyes:
> bright green:
> ...



*Does this phenomena[lol] have anyhting to do with age in your case?

"Puppies often have characteristics that do not last beyond early puppyhood. Eye color often changes from blue to its adult color as the puppy matures."
-I found that in Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_anatomy

but in my case its only under light... wow this first started off as interesting.. now I'm
















LOL*


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i hardly took pics of the pups when they were small with a flash. just felt bad for them.
i was curious though, so i did dig up some pics of baby Tiki that i took with a flash (i think these are really the only 2) and i must say the results are inconclusive:

Blue:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Yellow:
















these are both as a pup, but still in the right one is a little older.
(and now of course it is always red or yellowish)


hmm... *maybe you are both right:* it is the angle of the flash hitting the eye, but maybe when they grow up the angle of their eyes changes. i mean, the shape of their little faces changes as they grow and the eyes a little too... so maybe it is all connected!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

They say it has to do with the coat type. All puppies eyes shine blue. Once they are adult they either shine green, red, orange, yellow. Green is suppose to mean they have a silky coat, red means they have a cottony coat. It is not always true but there are alot of maltese and yorkies that hold to this counting mine. My yorkie and maltese eyes's shine green and they do have silky coats. The one that has a cotton coat the eyes shine red. You will notice that other than yorkies and maltese and maybe a few other breeds you don't really see any color show up on pictures other than red, I noticed that and thought that was very interesting. I have pictures that show Scampers, my yorkie as a puppy with eyes shining blue. I also have a picture of Destiny my other yorkie and Poptart my maltese where their eyes shine green. I wish I could show them to you but my scanner didn't catch the eye color, but the orginal picture has it.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> They say it has to do with the coat type. All puppies eyes shine blue. Once they are adult they either shine green, red, orange, yellow. Green is suppose to mean they have a silky coat, red means they have a cottony coat. It is not always true but there are alot of maltese and yorkies that hold to this counting mine. My yorkie and maltese eyes's shine green and they do have silky coats. The one that has a cotton coat the eyes shine red. You will notice that other than yorkies and maltese and maybe a few other breeds you don't really see any color show up on pictures other than red, I noticed that and thought that was very interesting. I have pictures that show Scampers, my yorkie as a puppy with eyes shining blue. I also have a picture of Destiny my other yorkie and Poptart my maltese where their eyes shine green. I wish I could show them to you but my scanner didn't catch the eye color, but the orginal picture has it.[/B]


hmm...
My sweet Brit (not a Maltese and no silky coat)








(sorry, had to go check)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the last 4 pictures i had posted were all taken within *seconds* of each other.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> the last 4 pictures i had posted were all taken within *seconds* of each other.[/B]


well, of course it first of all has to do with the angle of the flash

i was just thinking though that it seems as if i did get more blue when they were younger and i tried to think of a reason with my miserably limited knowledge of optics.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

found the explanation: http://www.colorpilot.com/redeye_effect.html

my dad was an amateur photographer... i asked him this question (a long time ago), and he told me it had to do with the dogs eyes and the angle at which the photograph is taken. he also said that "cheaper" cameras have the flash too close to the lense...


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> found the explanation: http://www.colorpilot.com/redeye_effect.html[/B]


nice


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> They say it has to do with the coat type. All puppies eyes shine blue. Once they are adult they either shine green, red, orange, yellow. Green is suppose to mean they have a silky coat, red means they have a cottony coat. It is not always true but there are alot of maltese and yorkies that hold to this counting mine. My yorkie and maltese eyes's shine green and they do have silky coats. The one that has a cotton coat the eyes shine red. You will notice that other than yorkies and maltese and maybe a few other breeds you don't really see any color show up on pictures other than red, I noticed that and thought that was very interesting. I have pictures that show Scampers, my yorkie as a puppy with eyes shining blue. I also have a picture of Destiny my other yorkie and Poptart my maltese where their eyes shine green. I wish I could show them to you but my scanner didn't catch the eye color, but the orginal picture has it.[/B]


Bella's eyes are a deep brown almost black so what does that mean. She doesn't show up on the list.
My husband says who cares she is beautiful.


----------

